

Ask HN: How long do your unit tests take to run? - buildops


======
benjiweber
20 seconds for about 5000 unit tests and 5 minutes for full suite of
integration/end to end tests.

~~~
topherific
Exactly the same situation -- the actual unit tests are fast but when we run
our integration tests it takes (relatively) forever. Which is a shame as it
causes the developers to run the full test suite a lot less often than they
should, and we end up catching problems right before we expected to be able to
push code.

~~~
buildops
Have you tried using any tools to speed up your integration tests? Something
like Typemock Isolator which can run only the relevant tests during the build
or IncrediBuild which can use unused network resources to speed up slow
builds.

How often are you testing?

